# Preorder: Canon EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6L IS II



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 11, 2014)

```
<p><strong>Canon EF 100-400 f/4.5-5.6L IS II $2199: <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1092632-REG/canon_9524b002_ef_100_400mm_f_4_5_5_6l_is.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://www.adorama.com/CA1004002U.html?KBID=64393" target="_blank">Adorama</a> | <a href="http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00PF39PEY/ref=as_li_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B00PF39PEY&linkCode=as2&tag=canorumo-20&linkId=DR7JYMNZQZ4LVBHE" target="_blank">Amazon</a></strong></p>
```


----------



## chitownjeff (Nov 11, 2014)

Preordered from Amazon ;D

Looking forward to all the treads about "is my lens sharp?"


----------



## markesc (Nov 11, 2014)

Pulled the trigger on Amazon!!! 

Tamron 150-600 and Canon 75-300L will both be sold


----------



## fotoray (Nov 11, 2014)

+1 done deal at Amazon. Long wait is over! Now when will it ship?


----------



## Sanaraken (Nov 11, 2014)

Going to wait for the review.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 11, 2014)

I've pre-ordered from Adorama, I'm still waiting on information about TC's and if it accepts one. 

I see that the MTF charts show it with TC's installed, with the short MFD, and a TC, magnification will be even better.


----------



## docsmith (Nov 11, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I've pre-ordered from Adorama, I'm still waiting on information about TC's and if it accepts one. The lens has the same type of focusing system as the 70-300mmL and might not work with a Canon TC.



They include MTF charts with the lens and extenders, at this point, I assume it accepts extenders.


----------



## garyknrd (Nov 11, 2014)

Jon_D said:


> oh great, price in europe is 2499 euro = ~3155 dollar.
> 
> thank you canon!
> 
> and if someone comes with the stupid tax argument.. i say get a clue what you are talking about.



LOL,,,, I know it is not funny. I live in Asia most of the year and on many products it is the same here. Luckily I go back home about every year or two... I don't understand it either. Sometimes Canon has their products priced really competitive. Other times I just shake my head and walk away.... Just what ever you can get away with I guess. Just a roller coaster ride over here...

http://www.flickr.com/photos/avianphotos
http://www.birdsthatfart.com


----------



## Davebo (Nov 11, 2014)

Will be $2,599.99 in Canada, with availability in December...will wait for reviews too.


----------



## Harv (Nov 11, 2014)

Mine will be ordered today.


----------



## pato (Nov 11, 2014)

First shop lists it on stock in Switzerland for 2'368 CHF: http://shop.heinigerag.ch/de/products/239112. I wonder how long it will take until other shops also will list it on stock.


----------



## Plainsman (Nov 11, 2014)

...keep calm and wait for a lens tip review!!

Let's see if it's better than just a scaled-up version of the 70-300 which it might well be.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Nov 11, 2014)

Frankly, I never understood the attraction of ordering a product before it is reviewed. Is being the "first kid on the block" one of the motivations?


----------



## Etienne (Nov 11, 2014)

I'll wait for reviews and possible price drop, but I think this is set to be a big seller.


----------



## Click (Nov 11, 2014)

Etienne said:


> I'll wait for reviews and possible price drop.



+1


----------



## CANONisOK (Nov 11, 2014)

AcutancePhotography said:


> Frankly, I never understood the attraction of ordering a product before it is reviewed. Is being the "first kid on the block" one of the motivations?


 In my case, I preordered in case I can get it before moving outside the US. And I genuinely can't remember the last time canon released any lens that was considered a dud. Can anyone cite an example? I'm honestly curious.

Edit: Probably the original DO lenses are the only good examples i can think of that were widely panned. And even those have their ardent supporters.


----------



## vlim (Nov 11, 2014)

If the price you've mentioned id true how the hell can the zoom be such more expensive in Europe with the euro stronger than the dollar ??? i don't really understand...


----------



## Werz (Nov 11, 2014)

Any canadian sites?


----------



## AvTvM (Nov 11, 2014)

WOW... Canon Germany has just corrected the MSRP on their press release website ... down from € 2,499 to now € 2,199 ... still 160 Euro too high compared to US pricing and taking into account 19% VAT tax. 

http://www.canon.de/About_Us/Press_Centre/Press_Releases/Consumer_News/Cameras_Accessories/The_EF_100-400mm_f4.5-5.6L_IS_II_USM.aspx


----------



## rrcphoto (Nov 11, 2014)

AvTvM said:


> WOW... Canon Germany has just corrected the MSRP on their press release website ... down from € 2,499 to now € 2,199 ... still 160 Euro too high compared to US pricing and taking into account 19% VAT tax.
> 
> http://www.canon.de/About_Us/Press_Centre/Press_Releases/Consumer_News/Cameras_Accessories/The_EF_100-400mm_f4.5-5.6L_IS_II_USM.aspx



not really - considering the last time i checked canon isn't a us company - so factor it back to the yen


----------



## MrFotoFool (Nov 11, 2014)

AcutancePhotography said:


> Frankly, I never understood the attraction of ordering a product before it is reviewed. Is being the "first kid on the block" one of the motivations?



As a general rule, this is a good policy. However, with this lens I think ordering is a safe bet. Does anyone doubt this lens will be anything less than stellar?


----------



## Etienne (Nov 11, 2014)

MrFotoFool said:


> AcutancePhotography said:
> 
> 
> > Frankly, I never understood the attraction of ordering a product before it is reviewed. Is being the "first kid on the block" one of the motivations?
> ...



That's a good point ... Canon's recent lens releases have been great, even if expensive. It's a good sign when we can fully expect a new lens to be awesome. Still, I will wait for reviews (and possible sale prices) mostly because I'm in no great need for this.


----------



## Jane (Nov 11, 2014)

I will be shocked if it's not a great lens and it will be better than the old 100-400. I've been waiting for over a year for this lens. Had my money set aside ($2200 actually) and ordered at 00:05 EST today. Now, I'm waiting for delivery.


----------



## fotoray (Nov 11, 2014)

Jane said:


> I will be shocked if it's not a great lens and it will be better than the old 100-400. I've been waiting for over a year for this lens. Had my money set aside ($2200 actually) and ordered at 00:05 EST today. Now, I'm waiting for delivery.



+1 same story


----------



## MrT (Nov 11, 2014)

Werz said:


> Any canadian sites?



Aden Camera seems to be the first Canadian site with a listing - $2400


----------



## Harv (Nov 11, 2014)

MrT said:


> Werz said:
> 
> 
> > Any canadian sites?
> ...



I pre-ordered mine from Aden first thing this morning. At that time they didn't even have a price yet. I firmly believe this lens is going to rock.


----------



## Jim K (Nov 11, 2014)

AcutancePhotography said:


> Frankly, I never understood the attraction of ordering a product before it is reviewed. Is being the "first kid on the block" one of the motivations?



Look at the nuts that stand outside the Apple stores overnight to be the first one in their group to have the newest iPhone.


----------



## meywd (Nov 11, 2014)

MrT said:


> Werz said:
> 
> 
> > Any canadian sites?
> ...



Same with the Camera Store


----------



## tphillips63 (Nov 11, 2014)

Another +1 from Amazon. As others, been wanting one for a long time but kept waiting for this one VS the 'old' one.


----------



## Freddie (Nov 12, 2014)

*My time to spend money. Ordered it two days ago.*

My dealer wouldn't even commit to my order until today.
I just sold my 5D2 and 16-35 f/2.8 V.1. Now I have to sell my pretty darn sharp 100-400 V.1. I have picked up the newer 16-35 f/4 and the 7D MK II. Talk about turnover in the 4th quarter. I really hadn't made any changes in a couple of years though.
I'm buying from my go-to source in MA, W.B. Hunt. They've always treated me right so I keep going back to them. I'm not even remotely what you would call a big client for them but they're always good to me.
In the meantime, got to test the new lens and camera body for all they're worth. We have lots of snowy landscapes here in the Rockies right now so that might be the way to go.
Go Canon, you making me happy this year!


----------



## bvukich (Nov 12, 2014)

Jim K said:


> AcutancePhotography said:
> 
> 
> > Frankly, I never understood the attraction of ordering a product before it is reviewed. Is being the "first kid on the block" one of the motivations?
> ...



And that's for a device that has a life of at most a year, vs. 5-10 years with a lens, and that was already obsolete 6 months before it was released by the latest Android phone.

I've been waiting for this lens for nearly a decade, I would totally camp out for one if I had the cash on hand.


----------



## Dylan777 (Nov 12, 2014)

AcutancePhotography said:


> Frankly, I never understood the attraction of ordering a product before it is reviewed. Is being the "first kid on the block" one of the motivations?



Based on the MTF charts, I would pre-order it if I have a need for it.

Besides, Canon latest releases seem to be SUPER.


----------



## Omni Images (Nov 12, 2014)

I just e-mailed 3 stores here in Australia asking if they had prices and a delivery date yet, they have all got back to this morning me saying they have no information about this lens yet.
Cue the crickets and rolling tumble weed.


----------



## Omni Images (Nov 12, 2014)

No wait, TED's camera store has a listing AU$2,499.95 delivery mid December.


----------



## streestandtheatres (Nov 12, 2014)

Omni Images said:


> I just e-mailed 3 stores here in Australia asking if they had prices and a delivery date yet, they have all got back to this morning me saying they have no information about this lens yet.
> Cue the crickets and rolling tumble weed.


Yep. I made the mistake of preordering a 7dii from an Australian store. ETA now late November :-\


----------



## Werz (Nov 12, 2014)

Pre-ordered today


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 12, 2014)

Omni Images said:


> No wait, TED's camera store has a listing AU$2,499.95 delivery mid December.


 
That's the first I've heard of a delivery date. My Christmas purchases are already getting too expensive. When the credit card bills come in next January, its going to hurt. I never carry a balance or buy on credit, so I'll have to scrape it up.


----------



## Bennymiata (Nov 12, 2014)

streestandtheatres said:


> Omni Images said:
> 
> 
> > I just e-mailed 3 stores here in Australia asking if they had prices and a delivery date yet, they have all got back to this morning me saying they have no information about this lens yet.
> ...



Digi Direct have plenty of 7D2's in stock in Oz.


----------



## Omni Images (Nov 12, 2014)

DWI has the 7DII for AU$2,029.00
http://www.dwidigitalcameras.com.au/astore/Canon-EOS-7D-Mark-II-C1292.aspx
They also have the 1.4IIITC for AU$465.00
Just waiting on a listing for this I'm sure to be brilliant lens.


----------



## aardvark (Nov 12, 2014)

UK sites were slow with this, WEX now have it listed at £1999 (so about $3200 US). Clearly someone at Canon UK is having a laugh!

Will of course come down but you wonder how many will pre-order at this price, maybe gives some of those with the MKi some time to offload at a reasonable price though


----------



## Canon1 (Nov 12, 2014)

rrcphoto said:


> AvTvM said:
> 
> 
> > WOW... Canon Germany has just corrected the MSRP on their press release website ... down from € 2,499 to now € 2,199 ... still 160 Euro too high compared to US pricing and taking into account 19% VAT tax.
> ...



All currencies are all relative to each other.... So it is valid to compare $$ to €€....


----------



## Canon1 (Nov 12, 2014)

Etienne said:


> MrFotoFool said:
> 
> 
> > AcutancePhotography said:
> ...



One reason to wait is that early adopters often need to deal with manufacturing issues that have not been worked out yet. The 24-70 f2.8 II had some funny noises when zooming as an example. Canon quietly fixed this without really acknowledging a flaw, so later models (like mine) were not affected.


----------



## JonAustin (Nov 12, 2014)

Canon1 said:


> One reason to wait is that early adopters often need to deal with manufacturing issues that have not been worked out yet. The 24-70 f2.8 II had some funny noises when zooming as an example. Canon quietly fixed this without really acknowledging a flaw, so later models (like mine) were not affected.



As was the case at the launch of the 24-105L (significant flare issues under certain circumstances), so much so that they issued a recall and -- for the longest while -- flagged corrected / repaired copies with an adhesive "blue dot" on the box (I bought one of the corrected copies).


----------



## lintoni (Nov 12, 2014)

aardvark said:


> UK sites were slow with this, WEX now have it listed at £1999 (so about $3200 US). Clearly someone at Canon UK is having a laugh!
> 
> Will of course come down but you wonder how many will pre-order at this price, maybe gives some of those with the MKi some time to offload at a reasonable price though


It's popped up on some other sites at £1999. The Eurozone price has dropped to €2199, so I expect Canon UK's RRP will drop. €2199 equals £1732, so round it up  - £1749 or £1799. I bet Canon UK would prefer £1799, but with that premium, I'd be tempted to buy from the continent - we're in a single market, after all. We'll see what they do, but surely they can't leave it at £1999.


----------



## jcarapet (Nov 12, 2014)

Throwing this out there for the sake of discussion, but is anybody worried about the performance of this lens?

My thought process is this.
- 4x on a lens does lead to some inherent difficulty in getting an ultra sharp shot throughout focal range
- extended time in between lens generations, including a delay in what was supposed to be the debut date earlier this year, suggests that there might be manufacturing QC issues, or at least difficulty in improving IQ
- lower price point than everybody expected implies that once initial orders get filled that Canon might not think this will hold up and sell at a higher price point.

I am fully expecting an improvement, and will admit that the "delay" might have been a marketing move to draw more attention to the 7d2, but there is enough in my mind to make me wait and see how this thing stacks up against latest zooms before buying. I am also a guy that thinks that nothing but the big whites should be priced above $1500, so take this with a grain of salt.


----------



## meywd (Nov 12, 2014)

jcarapet said:


> Throwing this out there for the sake of discussion, but is anybody worried about the performance of this lens?
> 
> My thought process is this.
> - 4x on a lens does lead to some inherent difficulty in getting an ultra sharp shot throughout focal range
> ...



The big whites start at $5,999 so i guess the price of the 100-400 II is within normal range, if it delivers...


----------



## JonAustin (Nov 12, 2014)

jcarapet said:


> Throwing this out there for the sake of discussion, but is anybody worried about the performance of this lens?
> 
> My thought process is this.
> - 4x on a lens does lead to some inherent difficulty in getting an ultra sharp shot throughout focal range
> ...



Worried, no; interested, yes.

- The 4x zoom range is the same as its predecessor, so the benchmark for change (improvement) in optical performance is in place.
- One could worry about the reasons behind the delays, or could take hope that the time required to release a successor was needed to really get it right. (Besides, the delays were respect to consumer expectations, not Canon announcements.)
- The announced price is not lower than "everyone" expected; I've read forecasts both above and below it. And the lower than _generally_ expected price of the 16-35/4L IS has already established that Canon can produce a stellar performing lens at a competitive price -- perhaps due to competitive factors or generally lackluster market conditions.

I'm eagerly awaiting the first real reviews to learn by just how much the 100-400 II bests its predecessor, but I'm already all in to buy one.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 12, 2014)

jcarapet said:


> Throwing this out there for the sake of discussion, but is anybody worried about the performance of this lens?
> 
> My thought process is this.
> - 4x on a lens does lead to some inherent difficulty in getting an ultra sharp shot throughout focal range
> - extended time in between lens generations, including a delay in what was supposed to be the debut date earlier this year, suggests that there might be manufacturing QC issues, or at least difficulty in improving IQ


 
Canon publishes the MTF curves of this lens as well as the old one, and you can clearly see the curves are better on the new one.

The IS has been modernized, lens coatings are now updated to eliminate reflections off digital sensors, even if IQ wasn't a whole lot better, it has a lot more going for it.

That close MFD means I can put on a 1.4X TC and get some close ups of small creatures, flowers and birds like Hummingbirds that are not so shy.

The major US camera stores have a 30 day return policy, and often longer for Christmas items, so there is no risk except for return shipping cost.

Unlike a body that is obsolete in 2-4 years, this lens will be the current model for 10 years, probably 15.


----------



## AlanF (Nov 12, 2014)

lintoni said:


> aardvark said:
> 
> 
> > UK sites were slow with this, WEX now have it listed at £1999 (so about $3200 US). Clearly someone at Canon UK is having a laugh!
> ...



I have pre-ordered from WEX. It will take ages to come through. WEX doesn't bill you until your order is available and is very good on returns. If the € price is cheaper than the £, then I'll cancel.

I will use this native on the 70D (or maybe a 7DII if I upgrade) rather with a 1.4xTC on the 5DIII. The extra stop on the crop and the absence of degradation by the TC will, I think, give better results.


----------



## lintoni (Nov 12, 2014)

AlanF said:


> lintoni said:
> 
> 
> > aardvark said:
> ...


I'm slightly envious, but it will be a little while before I upgrade my Mark I, short of pennies and I'd prioritise some primes first as I'm still happy with that lens. But, having said that, I hope the price drops for you, a £200-250 saving is not to be sniffed at!

*Edit - I used to be good at arithmetic.


----------



## Aichbus (Nov 13, 2014)

jcarapet said:


> My thought process is this.
> - 4x on a lens does lead to some inherent difficulty in getting an ultra sharp shot throughout focal range
> - extended time in between lens generations, including a delay in what was supposed to be the debut date earlier this year, suggests that there might be manufacturing QC issues, or at least difficulty in improving IQ



Regarding QC issues, i have some bad experiences with Canon:
1 I had to buy 4 copies of the current 100-400 to get a sharp copy. 2 copies were very soft at 400mm, 1 was decent and 1 was super sharp. That was in 2007.
2 in 2011 I sold my sharp copy of the 100-400 to buy a 70-300 L. Because of the bad experience I bought 2 copies. Both were identical and very sharp wide open at any focal length right into the corners. I kept one of those. 2 years later, the corners got softer, so i sent the bare lens to Canon for an alignment. That was 2 months ago. I got it back much worse. They said I had to send in my bodies too. I sent in a 6D and a 5DII plus the lens. I got both back as bad as before. i phoned with them and they said that the lens was in optimal condition and: "If we try it again, it might get even worse" They also admitted that they couldn't align the lens with the same accuracy as it is possible in the manufacturing process.Tomorrow, I will send in the lens for the 4th time, because i don't see why i should pay € 250 to Canon for getting back the lens in a worse condition as before.

My conclusion:
1
Depending on the lens type there can be quality variation. Certainly more so on zoom lenses. The old 100-400 was reportedly prone to it.
2
You have to single out the lemons when you buy the lens. If the lens performs badly, send it back, because I doubt that it can be aligned to perfection afterwards.


----------



## privatebydesign (Nov 13, 2014)

I am always deeply suspicious of people who claim to get multiple bad copies of anything, the truth is there are 'bad' examples out there, but the chances of getting more than one is very small, the chances of getting more than two is statistically inconsequential.


----------



## ss396s (Nov 13, 2014)

on 11/12 This lens was 92 of 100 top sellers on Amazon in the Camera and Photo category. It is by far the most expensive thing out of the 100. Looks like its off to a good start.


----------



## markesc (Nov 13, 2014)

Shocked on the comments about the 70-300 L

Mine has been astonishingly perfect!! Love it over the V1 70-200 F2.8L IS. The weight savings makes it just an awesome lens for hiking. It focuses lightning quick even in garbage light. It's honestly one of the few lenses that has exceeded my expectations. It just DOES what it's told. Granted, I'm using a 5dmkiii and a 70d on center point... 

Stoked for this 100-400 II !! 

Does anyone have any idea on the actual shipping date/or just guessing games for now?


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Nov 13, 2014)

I will wait for review and comparissons againts the Tamron and Sigma lenses. If the charts are true, this will outperform both of them


----------



## Omni Images (Nov 13, 2014)

I'll be making a "Leap of Faith" mid December the moment I see it listed as "in stock".
I have been wanting a 400mm lens for so long, and been holding out for something better than what was on offer. This blows them out of the water.
I am hoping the IQ is close to the 400F5.6 prime ... but it's MFD smashes that ... and for that, even though I would prefer a prime ... I will get this lens no questions asked ... it'll also smash the old 100-400 out of the park for IQ and usability.
No, for me it's a no brainier ... I've waited long enough ... might be bumbed if a new 400 F5.6 prime that focus's down to say 1.2m comes along soon ... but hey ... I'm going it.
About to buy a 1.4III TC any day now, ready and waiting for it next month.


----------



## gotit (Nov 13, 2014)

Difficult choice for me:
7DII + the new 100-400mm or 5DII + 1.4TC + the new 100-400mm.
Camera for "general" use (landscape, wildlife, close ups, BIF, ...).
What's your preference/suggestion? TIA.


----------



## AlanF (Nov 13, 2014)

gotit said:


> Difficult choice for me:
> 7DII + the new 100-400mm or 5DII + 1.4TC + the new 100-400mm.
> Camera for "general" use (landscape, wildlife, close ups, BIF, ...).
> What's your preference/suggestion? TIA.



In my experience, the 70D + 300mm f/2.8 II is on a par with the 5D III + 300mm f/2.8 II + 1.4xTCIII optically. The 300/2.8 takes the 1.4xTCIII particularly well. So, my prediction is that the 7D II + 100-400mm II will be as least as optically good as the 5D 2 plus extender and blow it away as far as performance is concerned.


----------



## privatebydesign (Nov 13, 2014)

gotit said:


> Difficult choice for me:
> 7DII + the new 100-400mm or 5DII + 1.4TC + the new 100-400mm.
> Camera for "general" use (landscape, wildlife, close ups, BIF, ...).
> What's your preference/suggestion? TIA.



No that is a pretty clear cut choice, the 7D MkII is the most appropriate camera of the two, try birding with a 5D MkII and TC! But it would be my choice for wildlife and close ups too, better AF and longer working distances, so you are then looking at landscapes. Well the 7D MkII is easily going to print 20" x 30", truthfully how often are you going to need more?


----------



## asposium (Nov 13, 2014)

*pre-orders in the UK.*

I wasn't going to pre-order, have been burnt too many times with new releases, the 1D mk3 and 24-105L come to mind
the 1DX and 5D3 weren't issue free.

anyway, all the main UK retailers will charge RRP for several months to come.

HOWEVER, jessops has a voucher code at the moment for 10% off canon lenses. (canonlens10)
and much to my great surprise the voucher code worked with 100-400 mk2 pre-order

saved me £200
had to phone jessops (delivery address different to billing address) and was told they expect early-Dec

hope this helps


----------



## gotit (Nov 13, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> gotit said:
> 
> 
> > Difficult choice for me:
> ...



@AlanF, @privatebydesign: thank you for answering.
Besides the price difference, do you think a 7DII + (new)100-400 mm is also preferable above a 5DIII + 1.4 TC III + (new) 100-400 mm for general purpose use?


----------



## Aichbus (Nov 13, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> I am always deeply suspicious of people who claim to get multiple bad copies of anything, the truth is there are 'bad' examples out there, but the chances of getting more than one is very small, the chances of getting more than two is statistically inconsequential.


It is a good thing to be suspicious. I am too. So I guess you are among the minority here on earth who like me don't believe in stories about men going over the water or women giving birth to a child without having had sex before.

But back to my experience of sample variation (1 good out of 4) with the old 100-400. As I wrote that was in 2007 and I had 2 bodies of the 5D Mark I. This camera didn't have an AFMA option nor live view. Maybe with AFMA the soft copies would have been sharp. But that was not an option back then. However, the one I actually owned was equally sharp on both bodies.

It is maybe worth pointing out that I tested all of them at my local dealer. I first tested 2 copies. I did so, because already back then I had read reports of large sample variation with this lens in particular. Both copies were awful. I gave them back and told them I'd take the 400 5.6 L instead, because these 2 copies were unusable. They said: "Well, that surprises us, because we have plenty of very satisfied customers with this lens. We will get another 4 copies next Monday. You might want to try them out first." I agreed and I tried 2 of the 4 and one of them was near perfect and the other perfect. So I bought the perfect one. From this experience, I actually do think it is possible to get more than 1 bad copy, if they are taken from the same lot.

Actually, Roger Cicala, who is more renowned and trusted than I am, supports my point in this article:

http://www.canonrumors.com/tech-articles/this-lens-is-soft-and-other-myths/

Read the entire article, because it is worth it, but especially the part after "Lens variation isn't always random"


----------



## privatebydesign (Nov 13, 2014)

Aichbus said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > I am always deeply suspicious of people who claim to get multiple bad copies of anything, the truth is there are 'bad' examples out there, but the chances of getting more than one is very small, the chances of getting more than two is statistically inconsequential.
> ...



I have read pretty much everything Roger writes and as always the devil is in the detail. In the second recounting of your tale the impression that 75% of a random selection of lenses is bad actually turns around to two from the same batch were not good as good as two from a different delivery were both good, one _"near perfect and the other perfect"_. You actually tested two good out of four and the two 'bad' ones were from the same batch, that isn't what you originally said and I don't find your elaborated new version hard to believe.

The reason Roger is more trusted than you is because he wouldn't have said he got one good one out of four, he would have said he tested six (he would have tested the two you didn't) and he found two to be off, and those two were from the same batch.


----------



## heptagon (Nov 13, 2014)

Well, it seems to be a really really nice lens. But I won't preorder. I will wait for the first batch to get out so that the quality control fixes the early bugs. Then I'll wait some more because the price might come down a little bit. Then I'll wait even longer because I don't _really_ need this lens. Then I'd consider which camera to use with this lens. It should presumably be a crop camera. That camera would be the 7DII. Buying one without the other is pretty pointless in my case. This bumps up the price considerably. So I'll wait even more until the "fun" account bursts with money unless it gets drained by some other toy. But then, finally, I'll buy it and it will be nice.


----------



## Aichbus (Nov 13, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> The reason Roger is more trusted than you is because he wouldn't have said he got one good one out of four, he would have said he tested six (he would have tested the two you didn't) and he found two to be off, and those two were from the same batch.



I wrote the following in my first post about this: "2 copies were very soft at 400mm, 1 was decent and 1 was super sharp." Which is a fact and the only point that I wanted to make was that there were QC issues with the old 100-400. I didn't elaborate on when and where those copies were tested until you insinuated that the pick was completely random and therefore labelled my post as untrustworthy. I then gave more details, but how does that change my original statement? You buy a new lens and chances are that you get a bad copy. With the old 100-400, chances were quite high. After all, at one point in time, 4 buyers bought a 100-400 from my camera store. One got a perfect lens (that was me), another got a decent lens and 2 got lenses that were really bad. You may find this ok, but I don't.


----------



## JonAustin (Nov 13, 2014)

heptagon said:


> Well, it seems to be a really really nice lens. But I won't preorder. I will wait for the first batch to get out so that the quality control fixes the early bugs. Then I'll wait some more because the price might come down a little bit. Then I'll wait even longer because I don't _really_ need this lens. Then I'd consider which camera to use with this lens. It should presumably be a crop camera. That camera would be the 7DII. Buying one without the other is pretty pointless in my case. This bumps up the price considerably. So I'll wait even more until the "fun" account bursts with money unless it gets drained by some other toy. But then, finally, I'll buy it and it will be nice.



Now _that_ is what I call a cool customer!


----------



## AlanF (Nov 13, 2014)

gotit said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > gotit said:
> ...



The 5D III focuses fast and well, much better than the 5d II. I will end up with both combinations! Honestly, it's horses for courses, and I think you would be happy with either. If you don't need the TC, then the 5D III will have the edge. The 7D II will have some extra reach over the 5D III, but not nearly 1.6x even under the best conditions of light. We need to see some real life comparisons. For me, the real test will be the 300/2.8 + 2XTC on the 5D III at f/5.6 vs the 100-400 II on the 7D II. I would love the convenience of the lighter system.


----------



## AlanF (Nov 13, 2014)

Aichbus said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > The reason Roger is more trusted than you is because he wouldn't have said he got one good one out of four, he would have said he tested six (he would have tested the two you didn't) and he found two to be off, and those two were from the same batch.
> ...



See slrgear's commentss:
http://slrgear.com/reviews/showproduct.php/product/77/cat/11
"*Build Quality and Handling*
The story of our testing the 100-400mm is a story of sample variation. We went through four copies for evaluation, the first three showing problems which made our test results either impossible or questionable (for example, our first sample had extreme softness in the central region of the image, leading us to believe it had been damaged in shipping). The moral of the story is don't commit to a sale unless you have a chance to test the lens to establish its performance, as in addition to our experience, there are widespread reports of both excellent and poor samples of this lens on the market."


----------



## Plainsman (Nov 14, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> jcarapet said:
> 
> 
> > Throwing this out there for the sake of discussion, but is anybody worried about the performance of this lens?
> ...





...have you looked a the MTFs for the 400/5.6?

Not very good are they - yet this is a highly rated little lens even today.

My point is you should not judge a new lens which is not even in the shops yet by its MTF


----------



## Canon1 (Nov 14, 2014)

Aichbus said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > The reason Roger is more trusted than you is because he wouldn't have said he got one good one out of four, he would have said he tested six (he would have tested the two you didn't) and he found two to be off, and those two were from the same batch.
> ...



Don't get sucked in Aichbus. Sometimes people here have nothing better to do than argue for the sake of arguing. I reviewed three copies of this lens when i bought one and all three (after calibration to the body) varied significantly. For me, the three copies were "poor", "ok" and "very sharp". This particular lens model has had a long known history of significant sample variation. It's the only lens that I have seen where every reviewer mentions sample variation as being a significant problem....


----------



## AlanF (Nov 14, 2014)

Plainsman said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > jcarapet said:
> ...



It's a very popular lens, especially on CR. I used one for a while and had a great fun with it and got some great shots. But as slrgear says about it:

*Sharpness*
The 400mm ƒ/5.6L USM produces sharp results - not tack-sharp, but certainly very good.

which you can see from their "blur tests" http://slrgear.com/reviews/showproduct.php/product/167/cat/10

The more modern white lenses are much more expensive but the best are "tack-sharp", and you can see that from their MTFs. If the 100-400mm II had poor MTFs, I personally wouldn't go near it. But, it does look very good on paper and as TDP says "When all of the lines get crushed into the top of the chart, the lens promises to be amazing."
http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/Canon-EF-100-400mm-f-4.5-5.6-L-IS-II-USM-Lens.aspx


----------



## dgatwood (Nov 14, 2014)

Canon1 said:


> This particular lens model has had a long known history of significant sample variation. It's the only lens that I have seen where every reviewer mentions sample variation as being a significant problem....



Let's hope they made design changes in version II that significantly reduce that sample variation problem—making it more precisely adjustable in more places or using parts that break less easily or whatever.


----------



## PhotographerJim (Nov 14, 2014)

I should have enough saved about the time the price drops... (or it's eligible for a rebate)
I'm really excited about this lens.


----------



## Omni Images (Nov 15, 2014)

I was speaking to a local "birder" here perhaps two weeks ago about the old 100-400, as he uses one.
He mentioned he dropped into a friends place the week before who has in his words "three of them in his cupboard" .. I said tell him I'll give him 50 bucks for one.....made me wonder why someone would have 3 copies of the same lens.
But reading all the posts on here how much variation of IQ this lens had, .... maybe it also took him 3 before he found a good one ...


----------



## fragilesi (Nov 15, 2014)

Omni Images said:


> I was speaking to a local "birder" here perhaps two weeks ago about the old 100-400, as he uses one.
> He mentioned he dropped into a friends place the week before who has in his words "three of them in his cupboard" .. I said tell him I'll give him 50 bucks for one.....made me wonder why someone would have 3 copies of the same lens.
> But reading all the posts on here how much variation of IQ this lens had, .... maybe it also took him 3 before he found a good one ...



Begs the question about why he kept the other two though . . .


----------

